# Bella and Penny's Foaling Thread



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

No guessing needed for the base coat color for Penny's foal, unless you want to guess the shade of chestnut : D

Looking forward to watching their progression and seeing their foals. I won't make any guesses yet though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats on your bred mares!!!! Can't wait to see some more babies!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I love Palisades Appaloosas! Can't wait for your babies!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> No guessing needed for the base coat color for Penny's foal, unless you want to guess the shade of chestnut : D
> 
> Looking forward to watching their progression and seeing their foals. I won't make any guesses yet though
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol... that's true!! I'm hoping for a lighter mane and tail and a nice cherry red body.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

trainerunlimited said:


> Congrats on your bred mares!!!! Can't wait to see some more babies!


Thank you! I'm all about the babies too!! I just love them guys.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

WyndellaRose said:


> I love Palisades Appaloosas! Can't wait for your babies!


Your not the only one. I have a coming 2 yr old filly which was my first purchase. Last year I bought my future stud colt and then when the opportunity came for me to get Blue (which I fell in love with the first time I saw him two years ago) I jumped all over it. Lisa is wonderful and I so enjoy going to her place.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Well checked my girls this morning and Penny went from nada to an actual little bag in two days. I told her this morning she's still got some cooking to do and to not get ahead of herself. She looks ready to pop already, I'm curious to how much bigger she could possibly get. Pics soon.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Cant wait to see these babies! There going to soo cute


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Yay, is the stallion homozygous for appy?


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

trainerunlimited said:


> Yay, is the stallion homozygous for appy?


Yep, both of them.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats really awesome! I can't wait to see some spotted babies here in a little while!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats on the babies to come!  can't wait to see them! No guesses for me though.. Don't have a clue about colors and what you'll get from what haha


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I am always game for registrable names.

I don't always but do try most of the time to use either the parents names or somehow related. For example my two foals last year were Infinite Reward and Dun Faded. 

Infinite Reward came from dam- Infiniti = Infinite and sire Nuggets = Gold = Reward. 

Dun Faded came from sire - Dreamin Dun = Dun and dam gave him the grey gene = Faded. 

Here is the two upcoming babies pedigree - Bella/Blue and Penny/Junior.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

How about Better Dreamin Or Late Dreamer or Late _ _ _ _ _ _ Dreamer? That way you can add your own twist and keep the parents names?? For Penny Jr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Penny/Junior:
Better Dream Now
Dun Late
Never Dun (Better)
Dun Better
Super Late
Better Than Diamonds
Dreamin Career
Dream Job
Comical Dream

Bella/Blue:
Blue Bella
Barbar(a) Blue
Turkoman Warrior
Blue Venice
Nice Eagle
Bald Eagle (or Golden Eagle or something like that)

Just thoughts


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

doubleopi said:


> Penny/Junior:
> *Never Dun (Better)*
> *Better Than Diamonds*
> 
> ...


Doing great - really considering Never Dun Better.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's my girls today. Just removed blankets. Bella is part elephant and loves taking mud bathes. First four are Bella, second five are Penny (couldn't resist the shot of her telling the foal to settle down in there).


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Well next Sunday the girls start coming in at night. I like them to go in about 1 month before the due date. Since Bella and Penny are so close I put them in the barn together to keep them happy. 

Bella is not much bigger than when she started showing but Penny is maturing quick... almost too quick for me, though my go to experienced breeder is telling me not to worry. She's still 6 weeks out... I keep telling her there is no rush.  

What do think of the name Better Get'r Done? (love the name but worried it might send possible buyers away)

More pics!!!  Penny's giving me the "lay off with the camera already" look and Bella is saying to herself "if I pretend she's not there maybe she'll go away"


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I think that is a fine name. 

How come everyone elses Thoroughbred mares look cute and petite six weeks out and mine looks like shes carrying twin semi trucks?!

Very pretty mares & sires, subbing


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

So Penny is wanting to drive me nuts with a possible early foal.

She's only 306 days but showing signs. Getting slab sided, no resistance in tail, topline showing, soft flanks, have not done the measuring of the vulva. Bag has been getting bigger on a regular basis. She's a maiden and I worry it's too early. Otherwise she seems in excellent health though. I really don't need this right now.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Keep an eye on her. She may be starting a roller coaster ride of ups, downs, with forwards and backwards. She may start getting hard again, then soft, then hard and so on and so forth. It is all to cause you restless nights, high stress and a loss of sanity. Watch for wax, her vulva turning deep red, and other signs she will hopefully show before dropping a beautiful, healthy foal. It is a long process (sometimes months), for a mare to get her body totally ready for delivery (some mares show no signs until the feet are sticking out lol). If you are really worried, have the vet check her out and put to ease your fears 

Good luck and keep us posted 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> Keep an eye on her. She may be starting a roller coaster ride of ups, downs, with forwards and backwards. She may start getting hard again, then soft, then hard and so on and so forth. It is all to cause you restless nights, high stress and a loss of sanity. Watch for wax, her vulva turning deep red, and other signs she will hopefully show before dropping a beautiful, healthy foal. It is a long process (sometimes months), for a mare to get her body totally ready for delivery (some mares show no signs until the feet are sticking out lol). If you are really worried, have the vet check her out and put to ease your fears
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So far no roller coaster with this girl. She's been slowly but steadily progressing. Right now I can just hope she slows down more. Last year I had a mare who gave me the roller coaster... for two bloody weeks she waxed, had sleepless nights, and looked just plain miserable (about as miserable as I looked after those two weeks) 
I'm not panicked yet as she still looks and acts healthy overall. She didn't eat up her hay last night and she's usually cleans up so I'm doing spot checks right now in the middle of the night. Any more progress and its sleep in the barn time. :? Thankfully its Spring Break for me right now.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a maiden mare doing the same thing, also at 306 days. We've been keeping a close eye on her and have her in the foaling stall just in case. Good luck! These girls....


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Crossover said:


> So Penny is wanting to drive me nuts with a possible early foal.
> 
> She's only 306 days but showing signs. Getting slab sided, no resistance in tail, topline showing, soft flanks, have not done the measuring of the vulva. Bag has been getting bigger on a regular basis. She's a maiden and I worry it's too early. Otherwise she seems in excellent health though. I really don't need this right now.


Well if I were I would call the vet......you don't want a foal born before 320 .......you could be dealing with placentitis.

Super Nova


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Super Nova said:


> Well if I were I would call the vet......you don't want a foal born before 320 .......you could be dealing with placentitis.
> 
> Super Nova


Other than looking ready to foal she shows no problems or distress. She is still alert, eating and drinking well, and still gets that big body moving across the pasture pretty quickly. Faster than I did when I was in my last month. 

I'm keeping a close eye on her, and part of my worry can be from me overreacting (I inherited a worry gene from my mother).


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> Keep an eye on her. She may be starting a roller coaster ride of ups, downs, with forwards and backwards. She may start getting hard again, then soft, then hard and so on and so forth. It is all to cause you restless nights, high stress and a loss of sanity. Watch for wax, her vulva turning deep red, and other signs she will hopefully show before dropping a beautiful, healthy foal. It is a long process (sometimes months), for a mare to get her body totally ready for delivery (some mares show no signs until the feet are sticking out lol). If you are really worried, have the vet check her out and put to ease your fears
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I take it back... she's regressed a little now in the past couple days. Still a nice size bag but she regained some of her roundness and muscle strength. I will have to start looking for the deep red vulva (that's a new one for me).

Of course now Bella has decided she doesn't want to be left behind and has started filling her bag quickly.

I am really hoping now I don't end up with a two in one night deal.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

New_image said:


> I have a maiden mare doing the same thing, also at 306 days. We've been keeping a close eye on her and have her in the foaling stall just in case. Good luck! These girls....


I know... and watch them go all the way to due date. They just don't like us getting sleep. It's revenge for stuffing them in a foaling stall. :lol:


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

> I know... and watch them go all the way to due date. They just don't like us getting sleep. It's revenge for stuffing them in a foaling stall. :lol:


I think its revenge for being bred in the first place! Poor girls, they're huge...


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Well lets see

Penny - Day 314 - So her udder went back down, her belly went round, and she decided she wasn't ready... which really is a good thing. She's still fairly soft behind and her tail has little resistence so I'm keeping an eye on her. Tonight she had quite the gurgly tummy. I asked her if she had a foal or a baby lion in there. She's quite the love bug now and was enjoying her evening brushing very much. 

I try to do a lot of fussing with the mares this final month so that when it's time to play with babies, mom doesn't care as much.

Bella - Day 325 - Udder has expanded, I'd say at least 60% if not more. It's my first year with her so I'm not sure how big 100% is for her. She's getting quite sunken on the top and most definitely looks in foal. She waited so long I was starting to think maybe she had slipped. Not as soft as Penny behind and plenty of tail strength... I can tell when I try looking at her vulva :lol:. Bella has actually done a reversal. She usually loves being scratched and rubbed on but now only likes her head itched. No listening to the belly for this girl.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

*Let the fun begin...*

Been crazy busy the past couple weeks and was looking forward to some rest... nope. 

Penny had wax the day before but it was only a tiny bit and she's still not showing much else so I'm guessing there is still some time to go.

Bella on the other hand has shown no wax however, has an elevated tail, vulva relaxation (last night was very relaxed, thought for sure but no :-(), and lots of general uncomfortableness. So I get to spend most of the nights in the barn on a cot. I usually head back inside to my warm soft bed by 2pm. 

I really miss sleep... I'm beginning to forget what a full night feels like.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Well no baby yet, but Bella is looking overripe and I think ready to go ahead and get this over with.... unless of course she likes seeing me looking like the walking dead and moving like one too :lol:. Another thread mention mares liking to foal at the new moon... only two nights away!! I'll go for that.

According to Moon Phase for breeding I can expect a colt from Penny and Bella happens to be on the edge of filly/ colt, though one day more on the filly side. 

Tonight I did the nail test with my wedding ring. Bella showed back and forth for a boy and Penny a circle for a girl. It was actually neat to see the ring moving. I even held it above the ground first to see if I was moving it at all. Nope, nice and still. I did Bella first and I think my husband thought I was unintentionally moving it but when I did Penny it went into a nice big circle he looked up at my hand and saw it wasn't moving. Hard to make a circle with your hand still. 

Of course I remember in a post someone saying that the circle/ straight didn't always mean girl/boy but would mean girl/ boy to that particular horse. I guess I'll know for sure next year with Bella.

I keep meaning to get some updated shots but my brain is lacking sleep and therefore all thoughts pass through my brain without stopping.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing to see the foals - LOVE the mares and esp the Stallion!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Subbing to see spotted babies!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbing!!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Bella's got it down to a science. Even though I looked at her and said to myself... not tonight... she started acting restless and doing a lot of tail slashing. So of course I couldn't leave my poor mare alone. She kept it up until 2 am in which she finally stopped all signs and went contentedly to eating hay. :shock:
It wouldn't be so annoying if she hadn't done almost the same thing last night. :evil: That was circling the stall night. Wonder what devious plan she has tonight to keep me hopeful until 2am :?

On the other hand her bag is huge, she has butt dimples, vulva is relaxing, and overall looks just about ready. Her sides are still sticking out which is why I didn't believe she would have it last night. I really do think by this weekend but then she just might be mean and wait till her due date.... or worse, act like TB last year and go a week after.


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

Ahahaha mares, what a sense of humor!  I can't wait! Keep us updated!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Sigh. No babies yet. Well, don't feel to alone. I have a mare doing the same thing and after staying up until 1:00am last night, getting up at 3 "just in case" and having my husband check her when he woke up at 5:00... I told him twenty bucks she does this for another fifteen days and goes on her "due date".


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

New_image said:


> Sigh. No babies yet. Well, don't feel to alone. I have a mare doing the same thing and after staying up until 1:00am last night, getting up at 3 "just in case" and having my husband check her when he woke up at 5:00... I told him twenty bucks she does this for another fifteen days and goes on her "due date".


I know the feeling...

Tonight she's actually quiet.... suspiciously quiet.....:wink:


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Another night of pacing, laying down, and moaning and groaning.... the horse on the other hand was fairly relaxed... :lol::wink:

Actually she did to quite a bit of tail slashing and laid down once with plenty of moaning and groaning. I think the foal is moving into position... just with the little ****** would hurry up.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

*New pics*

Okay here is today pics of the girls. First three are Penny - Day 327 and Bella - Day 338.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've had those sleepless nights-hope you get the foals soon & everything turns out alright.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

I've decided to send Bella to hollywood after this foal as she is proving herself to be a magnificent actress. For the past three days now, though her body has told me not yet, she insists on acting as if its coming any second. Tail slashing, grunting, lying down and then moaning and groaning. There is also the butt pushing against the wall, the constant stall walking, and the overall acting uncomfortable.... until around 2am where she decides she's bored and goes to calmly eating has as if the past 4hrs never happened. :shock:

She doing this on purpose... I know it... :evil:

On the other hand... Penny decided to have some wax this morning... *insert banging head against wall smiley here*


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds like she is doing this so the night you decide to not stay up until 2am, will be the moment she has been waiting for


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Well another fruitless night. Bella was actually very quiet so I got some sleep. Penny has showed wax now for two mornings. Just a smidgen but it's there. 

I knew those two were conspiring... *insert suspicious smiley face here*


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> Sounds like she is doing this so the night you decide to not stay up until 2am, will be the moment she has been waiting for


That's probably tonight... I have classes all day tomorrow (serves me right for doing four in one day) so I need sleep... maybe I'll make DH sleep in the barn :wink::lol:


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your sleep! (No really...) Although it sounds like now Penny thinks you should stay awake too


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

New_image said:


> Congratulations on your sleep! (No really...) Although it sounds like now Penny thinks you should stay awake too


It's a conspiricy I tell you... I watch them in the night talking through the bars...

Penny: "so you going to go tonight"

Bella: "no, its just too much fun watching her jump every time I twitch my tail... I'm betting I can get another week out of her.

Penny: "tell you what... how about I put out some wax... I heard her talking last night with the other human about needing sleep for something called 'school'.

Bella: "that's a great idea... I bet we can keep her from closing her eyes all night, but if you really want to see some fun, start moaning and groaning and maybe lie down once or twice."

Penny: "Good idea, after all... if she's going to torture us by putting us in foal it's only fair that we torment her for a few weeks."


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

lol...you just have to have something you have to do and that's when they're going to foal. maybe tonight since you have school tomorrow.


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah Crossover, plan to go out of town or something! ;-)


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Well another sleepless night... for my DH :lol:

Bella must of loved the newbie and spent all night pacing and swishing her tail. About 4:30ish she laid down and started her moaning and groaning routine. My DH came in and got me and by the time we got there she was up and eating hay... no baby. :-(

Penny on the other hand was very quiet and ate very little. She also had wax again this morning. Its a nice yellowish wax so it can't be too long.... (wait, where is some wood for me to knock on) :lol:


I just know they are waiting to go together :shock:


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

That's it... I give up.... no babies this year I guess... :wink:

So last night Bella was cool as a cucumber (even though I told her due date was tomorrow) and Penny decided to take Bella's place in the lay down and moan department. Sadly for her I've now can tell the difference between that and the real thing. I thought back to last year and remembered how much more "active" the mares were when pushing. The cot is not getting any more comfortable but I am managing to sleep better. The four barn cats think its great to pile up with me. 

Next year... I'm getting a camera for the barn.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*Next year... I'm getting a camera for the barn.*

I second this. Well, between now and 2014 for me anyway (thats when my next scheduled babies will arive)


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't tell you how excited I am to see these babies! COME ON GIRLS!!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

hillree said:


> I can't tell you how excited I am to see these babies! COME ON GIRLS!!



You aren't the only one.... 


Bella is stubbornly holding her legs together, even though her vulva is getting to the point the baby could just fall out. I even went back to my comfortable bed just in hopes she'd go ahead but sadly it didn't work. 

Penny is starting to fill up again and loosen too.

I am now convinced they are planning a two in one night deal..... because who wants sleep :twisted:


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

CrossOver Journal entry 345

The days are getting longer... so tired, so tired...
Don't know how long I can hang on. 
Need sleep but afraid to close my eyes.
If I do, I know they will arrive. 
Must stay awake... must stay awake. 
Why are they doing this to me.
Is it revenge for trying to control their lives?
I should just give in and leave. 
No, I can't, it's too dangerous.
Never give up, never surrender. 

Okay, now that I've let off some steam here are some updated pictures of my torturers.

Bella - Day 345
Penny - Day 334


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Very very soon for Bella!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

New_image said:


> Very very soon for Bella!



That's what I keep telling myself.... :lol:


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Well here we are, a week past due date for Bella and Penny's due date in just a few days. 

I told Bella that her baby better come out full grown with all the waiting I've been doing on her.... :lol:


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

There seems to be a lot of "going over the due date" going around...


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

Definately want to see these babies!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

MiaSweetVersion said:


> Definately want to see these babies!


ME TOO!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't know what I would ever do with myself if I had to wait on babies and my mare pulled the kind of stuff yours do! :shock:


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

*singing* Tonight... tonight... won't be just any night...


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

*Bad news/ Good news*

Okay bad news first.... still no babies. Good news... Bella had a ton of wax this morning (as in all over her legs and hooves) and Penny also had yellowish wax. They both have been less active at night (unless you count rearranging stalls with butt rubbing). So really hopeful that my torture is almost over. Also really hoping tonight so I don't have to stay up Sunday and then drag my butt to school Monday.

Here's some pics I took this morning.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, it's definetely closer! Hope it's soon for your sake.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I am about to check myself into the funny farm.... has to be more fun than I'm currently having.. :lol:

Bella has still been waxing each morning, along with Penny. Last night she walked about 5 miles in her stall. Penny is the opposite. She's went from movement to standing still, except when she's eating.

I never thought before that the sound of horses contentedly chewing hay would become annoying. I really could not see her going past this weekend, but I think she realized I told others that and wants to make a liar of me.. 

I told her now that for the extra torture that not only does this baby need to come out full grown but also an Olympic champion. :lol:

I have school tomorrow and am behind on homework so she'll probably decide tonight is a good night for foaling or not.


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

Bella's really giving it to you now, isn't she? :rofl: These babies are gonna FALL out at this rate!


----------



## friesian1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Good luck ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

hillree said:


> Bella's really giving it to you now, isn't she? :rofl: These babies are gonna FALL out at this rate!



That's what I keep telling my DH. I just know she's going to snort one of these days and plop, there is the foal on the ground. :shock: :lol:


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

So how's Penny holding up?


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

hillree said:


> So how's Penny holding up?


Too well... she's a maiden and I guess she was looking to Bella for advice. So now she thinks she should go 12 days over too.... :lol:


----------

